# Protect Recording from Deletion



## jangell2 (Jan 22, 2002)

How I protect a recording from my fumble-fingers deleting it. When I look at the delete option, there’s one to keep until I delete. That’s what I want to protect myself from. There’s one that says keep until disc is full. That seemed to be the closest to what I need, but I bet it will still let me delete it.

Is there a setting the protects it from deletion until I go back into settings to change the option?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jangell2 said:


> How I protect a recording from my fumble-fingers deleting it. When I look at the delete option, there's one to keep until I delete. That's what I want to protect myself from. There's one that says keep until disc is full. That seemed to be the closest to what I need, but I bet it will still let me delete it.
> Is there a setting the protects it from deletion until I go back into settings to change the option?


Here's some tips.
I never use KUID. I set all my 1P to Keep at Most: ALL. This avoids yellow dots.
When you delete a program from the My Shows folder, it gets moved to the Recently Deleted Programs folder. Should your disk become full, the program that has been there LONGEST gets killed. Not the oldest. Also there is no sorting in that folder, so the top is always the most recently deleted program and the bottom is the program that has been in there the longest (and first to be killed automatically).

So I check my Recently Deleted Folder monthly. On my 1TB drive it takes about 200 programs before something gets killed. Then I delete the entire month, usually several dozen programs. Think of it as checking the air in your tires. I do this on the first of every month so it's easy to remember.

Three of my boxes have 3TB drives. Saving just one ABC late night program on one box never has filled the drive. This is since 10/2017. A lot depends on your viewing habits. Hope this helps.

Oh yes, you can change a program to KUID at any time. It's your TiVo.


----------



## jangell2 (Jan 22, 2002)

Thank you for your reply. On my Edge, I don’t get yellow dots. On a list of programs, for each program, there are 3 white dots that bring up options. To the right is an X and press enter on that and your program is deleted. Fortunately there is the Recently Deleted folder so I can retrieve the program from there.

The program the worries me is a football game. I still have last year’s SuperBowl and want to keep it. But it was not created by a 1P. I manually selected it to record. This past Sunday, I discovered that the SB goes into the Football folder and I manually delete those games after watching them. This increases the chances I will mistakenly delete the SB. When I press an X, the program is deleted and the cursor goes down to the next program and is placed on the X. Way to easy to delete.

I like your selections, but I wish there was an option to prevent deletion without jumping through a hoop or two. BTW, at the top of the listing of My Shows, I let a small bar and numbers that tell me how full my disc is. At the moment it’s 36%. Does that number include the deleted programs folder?

Thanks.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jangell2 said:


> Thank you for your reply. On my Edge, I don't get yellow dots. Does that number include the deleted programs folder?
> Thanks.


It does not. Leave a program in My Shows for a while and you will see the yellow dot but it can be ignored (until your disk gets full.)
I'm using TE4 on my TV. When I hit OK on a show the options are Delete, Play and Keep. Select Keep, then KUID.

see: Hydra Issues


----------



## jangell2 (Jan 22, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> It does not. Leave a program in My Shows for a while and you will see the yellow dot but it can be ignored (until your disk gets full.)
> I'm using TE4 on my TV. When I hit OK on a show the options are Delete, Play and Keep. Select Keep, then KUID.
> 
> see: Hydra Issues


I keep seeing TE4, is that Tivo Edge 4th gen?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

jangell2 said:


> I keep seeing TE4, is that Tivo Edge 4th gen?


TE4 aka Hydra, the current B&W Tivo Experience OS which ships on the Edge and is optional for lower machines.

TE3 is the older blue-based UX/OS that the Roamio and older Bolt machines shipped with.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jangell2 said:


> I keep seeing TE4, is that Tivo Edge 4th gen?


What she said.

Curious. In System Information, what does it say after Platform:?


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

JoeKustra said:


> What she said.
> 
> Curious. In System Information, what does it say after Platform:?


Edges say Platform: Series7


----------



## jangell2 (Jan 22, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> What she said.
> 
> Curious. In System Information, what does it say after Platform:?


Yeah, my Edge is also Series7.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

If you really want to protect the recording, just copy it to a PC as a backup, pytivo desktop or KMTTG should be able to handle the transfer.


----------

